# Moving Aboard With 4 Guitars



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

I am about to purchase and move aboard a Gulfstar 41 and I plan to bring 4 guitars. "Why so many?" You ask. I am a semi pro player and play in a couple of bands. I have 2 electrics and one acoustic that I regularly take to gigs and rehearsals. These 3 are all good quality, but working guitars worth around $600 each. The 4th is a cheapie acoustic that has always been my boat/camping/beach ax. So for my 3 good guitars, and a tube amplifier, what special considerations or accommodations do I need to make to keep them in decent working order. A bit more info, I am in Connecticut so cold winters and warm humid summers are in store.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How will they endure a highly humid and corrosive salt water environment? Not sure. Sounds risky, unless you protect them in a case with a moisture desiccant inside.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> How will they endure a highly humid and corrosive salt water environment? Not sure. Sounds risky, unless you protect them in a case with a moisture desiccant inside.


I agree. I'd be nervous living on board with my guitars, and they aren't as expensive. Although who knows? I've had them for 40+ years.

The humidity and temperature ranges could be a real issue.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

It can be done.
The salty air will wreak havoc (read - rust) on the steel strings but you can take some precautions to limit this. 
I'd carefully wipe down your strings with either rubbing alcohol or denatured before putting them back in their cases, taking care not to get the thinner on anything but the fret board.
I'd cut out pieces of a heavy gauge plastic drop cloth that could be inserted into each case, on top of the guitars before closing the case tightly. The plastic cut outs should be bigger then the inside dimensions so it gets held in place when you close each guitar case.
I'd use Damp-its or other humidification device in each guitar case (moistened with fresh water of course).
I'd keep plenty of spare sets of strings around in an air tight case or bag. 
Invest in D'Addario stock.

The use of dessicants has been suggested and might be a good idea for storing your tube amp in it's own air tight bag.

It can be done.
Good luck.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

Rusty strings are not a problem as I end up restringing every 6-10 weeks max because strings go dead after a while. I hate stringing guitars but I hate playing dead strings even more. I used to live on the beach in southern California and noticed the salt air wreaked havoc on my tuning machine heads. May be a good idea to spray metal parts with some Bioshield every so often.


----------



## PaulfromNWOnt (Aug 20, 2010)

I would honestly try to find a place ashore to store them for most of the time. If these are the tools you use, then you'll want them to be pristine if possible. Spend a couple hundred on a cheapo electric and see what fails first. I can't think of any land based electronics that like salt and humidity.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Damp rid in the summer (in the boat)... Some kind of simple heater in the winter, and humidifier.

That is a tough environment, but I believe if you keep the dessicants up for the summer in your guitar cases you'll be OK.

A custom roady case for you amp, again with drypacks in the summer you should be OK. Remember to change them regular.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

I would find dry, safe storage for them...my son plays and he has a guild acoustic, PRS/Fender/Warmoth electrics...he worries about them in the hot car too long when we take him to college...

He says, never for the moisture/temp changes on the boat.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Cranki,

Another approach, provided that you're mostly dockside, is to fit out your Gulfstar 41 with A/C and heat. If you're a liveaboard in CT, you'll probably want to do that, anyway.

The A/C will remove the excess humidity, and the heat will help you and your guitar's glue to survive the freezing temps up there.

I've had a wonderful old guitar aboard for some 22 years on my 42' sailboat, and an additional 15 years on a previous boat. It's a Japanese knockoff of a Martin D-28 which I bought in Hong Kong many years ago ($35 with a hard case!!!), and it's survived very well over the years. 

NB: I don't keep my real D-28 aboard, though 

Bill


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

Off boat storage is not really a viable option because I use them so often and at different places. The heat will not be excessive enough to damage them. The boat will be heated and, hopefully, will net get so cold as to crack the finish. If I leave the boat for any longer than a day during the winter I think I should drop my guitars at a band mates house. I may have to keep them in good cases with desiccants. Right now my main player is in a gig bag which makes it much easier to carry but provides much less protection.

Getting a road case for my amp is also a good idea. kd3pc, your kid has good guitars. My nicer acoustic is a Guild that I bought new back in 1981.


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a player too although I'm not a liveaboard. Having said that, the only guitars I would consider bringing on board would be the bolt in necks. Keeping my Les Paul's on the boat is not even a consideration due to the concern over neck movemt. As it is, living in the hard, I'm doing setups every 6 months. I'd hate to see what would happen in a uncontrolled environment. If I were u I'd start by experimenting with my least favorite and go from there.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Is there any climate controlled storage nearby? If you're living aboard, you may find other uses for it as well.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

I'd rather not have to pay for storage and the thing is I often am coming home very late from gigs so to make and extra stop at 2:30AM when all I want to do is climb into bed is not going to happen. I' so lazy that I often leave my gear in my car overnight and deal with it the next morning. That will not be an option at the marina where I will be parking though.

My main guitar is a Strat, thus bolt on neck but the others are not. I will look into the issues regarding the neck joint. Set ups every 6months? You must haul your guitars around even more than I do. I take mine in about once a year.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

I have an ovation celebrity that stays with me (the reason i went that route is the plastic body). In any case, even in a freshwater environment it is a wee bit hard on the strings but that has been the only issue, but these do a great job:
Amazon.com: Ernie Ball Wonder Wipe String Cleaner 6-pack: Musical Instruments

as an aside presonus makes a pretty cool audio box that provides xlr and 1/4 ins then converts them to usb/lots of products bundled with their 'studio one' recording suite. its not logic or protools, but for laptop recording on the boat using stereo as monitor system its effective enough for my floating studio. no affiliations....
PreSonus


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLING, Syilica Gell in the gutair case and place in one of those big vacume bags for bedding if thats not big enoughf use two and some double-sided sticky tape to form a water tight seam Keep the music Live Go Safe


----------



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

Before reading all these posts I would have said to never attempt to keep guitars that are not beaters on a boat. Been living on the water my whole life and I've lost a few guitars to the salt and water (though I've always kept the Gibson and Martin away from the water) . But considering the suggestions of dessicant, tape etc and the convenience factor of not having to keep an extra storage unit I'd say to go for it if this is your long term situation. However if you're only planning on living aboard for a short time I wouldn't do it. Put up with the inconvenience if its only temporary.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I would say that at the very least you need a humidity guage that lives in the case with the guitar and NEVER let the guitars sit around out of the case. It's not the conditions that affect the wood as much as the rapid change in conditions and that is what a good case does, it lessens the rapidity of the change in conditions. A guage will tell you whether you need a dessicant or a humidifier and the you can go from there. FWIW, when I lived aboard, my 1968 Gibson Southern Jumbo lived at my Dad's house, just not worth the risk. My Martins don't even know I own a boat. YMMV

Mike


----------



## Buddycleatus (Jul 6, 2011)

Funny, because I was just going to ask this question. I will most likely just find a cheap pawnshop guitar to take with me


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Well, you need your stuff, its obviously 'you'. As everyone said - I guess you have to monitor it.

I have a parkwood by cort and if you use it, the strings dont rust too quickly. You said you change them anyway.

I of course need to anchor miles away from anyone as the noise that I attempt to produce  would induce fruit to fly !

So my 2c - go for it.


----------

